# Restoring Batavus "Aristocrat" - Date Range and Info?



## ClassicCyclist (May 6, 2014)

Hello All! 

I am new to this forum. I'm doing research concerning some classic bikes I've recently acquired and would love to talk to more wiser/knowledgable folks who know more about these than I do. 

Recently acquired a "barn-bike" that needs lots of TLC. Unable to find much info on it online. Still seeking more answers like dating the bike and finding replacement parts. 

From what I was able to gather... the bike is a vintage Batavus "Aristocrat" - men's. Nameplate says "Made in Holland by Batavus - Aristocrat - designed by Scheuer New York" - The serial number stamp on bike tube is 2762. 

Again lots of TLC for this restoration. It still has what seems to be original paint job and rims. Photo attached. 

Can anyone forward me some info? (date range, where to find replacement parts) Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2014)

*As a date coding idea*

You may look for patent numbers on any part of the bike or pieces, then research the patent.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2014)

Here is some information:
http://wielersport.slogblog.nl/post/1/2411
It looks a little older than the 1970's bike boom, but I could be wrong.  What is the rear hub?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2014)

Bert Scheuer Inc. was an importer of bicycles, established in 1931:
http://www.finance.senate.gov/library/hearings/download/?id=20522b97-6ae2-444d-97de-3a190829b5ea
Link is to some US  Senate hearing testimony- actually pretty interesting!


----------



## ClassicCyclist (May 6, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Bert Scheuer Inc. was an importer of bicycles, established in 1931:
> http://www.finance.senate.gov/library/hearings/download/?id=20522b97-6ae2-444d-97de-3a190829b5ea
> Link is to some US  Senate hearing testimony- actually pretty interesting!




Thank you Andrew for the information! The document supplied is quite an interesting read.  
I'm trying to clean off the rear hub to gather info. and will get back to you.
I've attached a few more photos of the name plate and close up of accessories.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2014)

It looks like a nice bike, and Batavus is a quality manufacturer.  I really like the troll on the fork legs!  Be careful when cleaning around them.  The paint looks in pretty good shape- give it a good soap and water cleaning, and search this board for the nine billion ways to clean up original paint.  And again, be careful around the trolls and the pinstriping.


----------



## ClassicCyclist (May 8, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It looks like a nice bike, and Batavus is a quality manufacturer.  I really like the troll on the fork legs!  Be careful when cleaning around them.  The paint looks in pretty good shape- give it a good soap and water cleaning, and search this board for the nine billion ways to clean up original paint.  And again, be careful around the trolls and the pinstriping.




I will certainly take great care with original paint. Another forum gave me insight to the "troll" or "caveman" illustration.. here' s what I'm told: 
"About the "caveman", the brand is named after the Germanic tribe of the Batavii, referenced at large in Caesar's "De Bello Gallico", as the inhabitants of what's now the Netherlands, at the very edge of the Roman Empire (actually slightly north of the border, limes, at the river Rhine). The Batavii ended up brokering a peace treaty with the Romans, never becoming part of the Empire, but paying a yearly tribute in oxhides and elite cavalry." 

Good stuff eh?


----------

